# Movie Gun Question



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi all, 
In the George Clooney movie three kings, one of the characters uses a handgun that appears to be a revelver that accepts extra long rounds. Does anyone know this gun? I have searched the net and can find nothing. It's driving me crazy. Is it possible a pistol designed to fire the same round as the M16 ? I dunno hopefully someone else will. 

Tom


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

I am fairly sure it is a Taurus "The Judge". It is a 410/45 long colt. The long shells are most likely 410 slugs and the couple I saw the military use had brass shotgun casing. I saw the movie a copule of times long ago and I didn't know what it was either. I really don't know of any other pistol like it and I've been around firearms for well over 35 years.

http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks, I think that is it. Sounds liek a cool idea, I wonder how practical it is? 

Tom


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Very practical... One big reason is the rifled barrel, regardless of shot, slug or bullet.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*.223 Remington in pistols*

As to the posibillity of usinf the .223 round in pistols, barrels chambered for that round can be had for the Thompson Contender. But, generally, cartridges intended for rifles give disappointing results in handguns. Because of their shorter barrels, bottleneck rifle cartridges usually don't perform as well as cartridges designed for handguns.

A friend of mine several years back had a Thompson Contender in .30-40 Krag. In a rifle, this is almost equal to the .30-06, and is a good all-round rifle. But in the pistol, it was better suited to varmints out to about 100-150 yards. In the same gun, the .44 Magnum or .45 Colt fared better.

Handgun bullets perform better at handgun velocity, rifle bullets at rifle veloccity.

Bob Wright

I hasten to add, "in the same gun, different barrel."


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Rumor has it that Taurus is releasing a .223 Raging Bull soon.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/outdoor/photogallery/article/0,20036,1284676_1581166,00.html


----------

